# wrong oil



## halib (Mar 16, 2009)

I took my 1.8t for an oil change at my regular place and for whatever reason they put non-synthetic oil into the engine. The car hasn't been driven and they are draining the dino juice and putting the correct oil in. 
I'm not sure if it will be ok or not. What are the potential issues I should look out for and is there anything else I should be doing (other than my own damn oil changes) to prevent possible damage to the engine?
Thanks


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: wrong oil (halib)*

no issues...just make sure they put the drain plug back on


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

You should be OK if you take the engine apart and wash off all the conventional oil with Tide detergent and a toothbrush. Nah, on second thought it wouldn't be worth that much trouble - since your car was originally sold to use conventional oil.


----------



## lossrite (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: wrong oil (halib)*

yeah at the dealer 1.8t's use a synthetic blend oil, running synthetic
is better for hard driving but if you've used synthetic before and switched it for a sae 5-30 or whatever vascosity you'll have no problems just that you know its had sae run through it.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08Rabbit1* »_since your car was originally sold to use conventional oil.

In 2002, wasn't the oil recommendation in the owner's manual "use 5W-40"? That would only be available in synthetic in the US.


----------



## StevenPirre (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: wrong oil (halib)*

Its fine, you just got a free motor flush.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

You'll be find. Heck if you ran dino oil on 3k oil changes you'd probably be fine as well.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (joako)*

stop sweating-







its not like you put diesel in your petrol vehicle... with the correct oil- you will be A ok... have a


----------

